# Surly LHT sizing advice



## The The (Sep 9, 2002)

I'm looking to build a Surly Long Haul Trucker frame but need some advice in choosing the right frame size.

Now, were I building up a racing frame, I'd know exactly what I needed, but I've realised that I might want a larger frame for loaded touring.

At the moment I have a 54cm frame with Trek-style geometry. It has a 54.5cm top tube and a 110mm stem. My other frame is a 52cm Condor with a 53.7cm top tube and a 110mm stem. They are both dialed in and almost identical.

When I was looking at the LHT geometry, it occurred to me that the 52cm frame with a 54cm top tube might be the wrong choice. As a general rule, would I be better served to go one size larger with a touring frame and, in the case of the LHT, get the 54cm frame with the 55cm top tube? Or should I just go with my usual size?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

The The said:


> I'm looking to build a Surly Long Haul Trucker frame but need some advice in choosing the right frame size.
> 
> Now, were I building up a racing frame, I'd know exactly what I needed, but I've realised that I might want a larger frame for loaded touring.
> 
> ...


Check out the Surly Long Haul Trucker and Cross-Check Owners' Group--there's lots of posts about fit and even a spreadsheet. 54 sounds like a good fit for you; it was just a hair small for me. If you had to you could run a 90mm stem, plus the bars are going to be higher than your road bikes.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I've found that they do tend to fit pretty long, based on what you've said my best guess would be the 52, not the 54. It is a quirky frame, so be careful. Ask around, and see if there's one in your area that you can test ride.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

I started with a 56cm LHT and I liked it. I sold it and bought a 54cm and I love it because I like the fit and I find it to be very versatile. With the 26" wheels I am able to run very wide tires and can ride on dirt, gravel, grass. Either way you will have a great allrounder.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

StageHand said:


> I've found that they do tend to fit pretty long, based on what you've said my best guess would be the 52, not the 54. It is a quirky frame, so be careful. Ask around, and see if there's one in your area that you can test ride.


The 71 degree HTA on the 54 mitigates the top tube length somewhat.


----------



## bignose (Sep 15, 2005)

Test Ride is probably your best bet. They are different beasts.

I rode a Trek 5000 carboone road bike @ 52, a Kona Jake the Snake at 49, and my LHT is a 54 and I LOVE IT


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

For a non-racing bike, consider that you may want to be more upright for around-the-town type use. For loaded touring, long days, etc, it may also be more sustainable with a little less aero position.

You're right on the border between the wheel sizes too, which adds to the dilemma.

What are you planning on using this for, and what setup do you anticipate? Drop bars, cruiser bars, flat bars? Long days in the saddle or just around town?

Plum


----------



## The The (Sep 9, 2002)

Plum said:


> What are you planning on using this for, and what setup do you anticipate? Drop bars, cruiser bars, flat bars? Long days in the saddle or just around town?
> 
> Plum


Since I already have two racing bikes, the plan is for a full-on loaded touring bike for trips lasting about two weeks. It will have drop bars, bar-end shifters and be built for long rides. I can already spend the best part of a day on a racing bike with a Fizik Arione saddle, but I expect to put a Brooks saddle on the LHT.

I'll likely also use this bike to ride into work when I be bothered, as well as bomb across town. 

But yes, the focus is on using it as a proper touring bike above all else. This is why I was considering going for the 54cm frame and getting a slightly longer top tube. I'm not so concerned about having 700c wheels.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

rcnute said:


> The 71 degree HTA on the 54 mitigates the top tube length somewhat.


Especially if your bars are a good bit above the headset—as they probably will be for comfortable touring. I'd get the bigger frame.


----------



## H.Bicycletus (Apr 16, 2006)

My LHT tourer/commuter does feel long in the top tube but i'm quite comfortable with it. .. .I generally ride 56 and 57's . . .my LHT is a 56. As noted, you can always change the stem, but doing so does affect the handling somewhat. An I have the same saddle to bars drop on my LHT that I do on my "road" bike and have ridden it fully loaded for multi-week tours through rolling and hilly terrain with no issues. I would hate having my bars level with the seat or higher. . some folks like higher bars on their tourers but it's absolutely a matter of personal preference. . . .there's no 'right' way. . . .I also run variants of the Fizik Aliante on all my bikes. . . .completely comfortable for all day touring as well as for general riding. . .but again, it's all an individual fit.


----------



## The The (Sep 9, 2002)

This is a minefield. Went to two major shops in London, one of them was Condor, where I bought a racing bike, and the other is a Surly dealer that sells a lot of high-end steel. Unfortunately no LHT on display at the Surly dealer...

Both shops said I should buy the same size frame as I would buy for a racing bike, so for a Condor branded frame it would be a 52cm again and for a Surly it would be the 52cm because of the 54cm top tube. 

They seemed quite adamant about their advice. I suppose if there were an actual 52cm or 54cm in stock at a local shop, that would be helpful.


----------



## Plum (Mar 27, 2005)

The The said:


> This is a minefield. Went to two major shops in London, one of them was Condor, where I bought a racing bike, and the other is a Surly dealer that sells a lot of high-end steel. Unfortunately no LHT on display at the Surly dealer...
> 
> Both shops said I should buy the same size frame as I would buy for a racing bike, so for a Condor branded frame it would be a 52cm again and for a Surly it would be the 52cm because of the 54cm top tube.
> 
> They seemed quite adamant about their advice. I suppose if there were an actual 52cm or 54cm in stock at a local shop, that would be helpful.


I think you're thinking about it too hard. 

If you have a fairly long stem (~120mm or more) on your current race bikes and are comfortable, I would buy the LHT with the same TT length. The stem on the LHT can always be shorter to provide a little more casual fit.

If you have a shorter stem (~100mm) on your current race bikes, I'd probably go down a couple CM in TT length on the LHT, you can always run a little longer stem (~120, 130) to account for the difference in TT length if you end up a hair short.

Between the 52 and the 54, there's only a difference in the horizontal TT length, both sizes are listed on the site as having actual c-c TT lengths of 53.4cm, and the effective TT length is only 1cm different, easily within range of stem adjustment.

One thing to keep in mind is that your bars will end up slightly lower on the smaller frame, due to HT dimensions (163cm for the 52, 182cm for the 54). If saddle to bar drop is a large concern due to bike fit or back issues, the larger size will probably be of benefit.

Plum


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I was initially very apprehensive about top tube length when "sizing up." When you run the bars higher--especially on a bike with a slack head tube angle--it won't seem as long as you think.


----------

